# Variant in string umwandeln



## ollek81 (4. Mai 2004)

N'Abend!

Ich habe gesucht, aber nix dazu gefunden. Hier meine Frage:

Wie kann ich die Werte in einem Array, das ja nun mal leider den Typ Variant hat, in einen String umwandeln, um sie auszugeben?

Also

```
label1.caption = array(0) + ", " + array(1)
```

Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG

Ollek81


----------



## Bambusbieger (4. Mai 2004)

Hastes schon ma mit cstr() probiert?


----------



## ollek81 (4. Mai 2004)

Ja, habe ich. -->Type mismatch...

Vielleicht brauche ich auch nur einen anderen Ansatz...

Ich hab ne Funktion die 2 Werte zurückgeben soll.
Bis jetzt versuche ich das mit nem Array...

Gibt's in die Richtung ne Lösung?


----------



## Bambusbieger (4. Mai 2004)

Was wenn du einfach ein (oder zwei) Parameter byref übergibst)?
Dann kannst du die Variable einfach ändern

```
Private Sub Eine_Funktion(byref Param1 as String, byref Param2 as Long)
   Param1 = "TestTestTest"
   Param2 = 12
end Sub
```

Meinst du sowas?


----------



## ollek81 (4. Mai 2004)

Jo, das klappt auch. Damit sind dann Übergabewert 8 und 9 im Funktionsaufruf, aber naja. Wenn's anders nicht geht...

Besten Dank!
Schönen Abend

Ollek81


----------



## Bambusbieger (4. Mai 2004)

Gern geschehen und danke gleichfalls


----------

